# embovedado del río



## belpo

El embovedado del rio fue terminado, sobre el se construira una nueva avenida

The ......... of the river was completed, above it will be built a new road


----------



## Sethi I

....cast in place cement & shaft lining.....
Do not know the exact word, but these are related to build walls alongside of rivers, and tunnelig.
See you


----------



## tnfrijol

En los Estados Unidos se llama un "culvert."


----------



## Sethi I

I thought about "culvert" *tnfrijol,..... *but a culvert is a closed tunnel that conveys storwater, it is constructed usually under the highways to prevent the flood hazards, in Spanish you can say;  pasadas de agua, cruzadas de agua
Still searching for *Belpo´s *questions
See you


----------



## Breadstick

I'm looking for a translation of "embovedamiento", which I'm assuming is related to "embovedado". The meaning would seem to be the same in the sentence I'm translating: 

"Ejemplos de acciones que se apoyan: Realizar estudios de factibilidad, proyectos ejecutivos, construcción de infraestructura (bordos de protección, encauzamientos, rectificaciones, *embovedamientos*, protecciones marginales, limpieza y desazolve de cauces, presas para control de avenidas y sistemas de alerta temprana, entre otras)."

This is a tough one. Any idea? Based on Sethi I's explanation, I understand it to be similar to a culvert, but above ground. Would something like "open-air tunneling" be the gist of it? 

Saludos

Breadstick


----------



## Poquoson711

Breadstick said:


> I'm looking for a translation of "embovedamiento", which I'm assuming is related to "embovedado". The meaning would seem to be the same in the sentence I'm translating:
> 
> "Ejemplos de acciones que se apoyan: Realizar estudios de factibilidad, proyectos ejecutivos, construcción de infraestructura (bordos de protección, encauzamientos, rectificaciones, *embovedamientos*, protecciones marginales, limpieza y desazolve de cauces, presas para control de avenidas y sistemas de alerta temprana, entre otras)."
> 
> This is a tough one. Any idea? Based on Sethi I's explanation, I understand it to be similar to a culvert, but above ground. Would something like "open-air tunneling" be the gist of it?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Breadstick



I think "piping" might work here.


----------



## Breadstick

Thanks Poquoson711. That's the gist of it, but I'm still looking for something a bit more particular. In the same document I'm translating, it mentions "tubería" (piping) a few times, so I'd like to keep a difference between the two in English as well. So I'd be open to any other suggestions. 

Cheers

Breadstick


----------



## gg371

Hello everyone,

I am also looking for the word embovedado, and this thread never seems to have been resolved. In this case it is talking about a road: "*Embovedado* y vial principal de acceso hacia la carretera". Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Quirce

What about _envaulting_ for *embovedamiento? *


----------



## Pablo75

Hello gg371

Note that you are asking about a different meaning of the word "embovedado" than the original context.

Here my suggestion for both meanings:

embovedado (abovedado) de una carretera (as in #8) = crown of a road (crown = cross-sectional shape of a road, provides cross slope to manage water runoff)

embovedar el río (as in #1) = entubar (un curso de agua)  = to cover, to bury (a waterway). Antonym: to daylight (a waterway).

I hope this answers your question.

Bye.


----------

